# What to do with a 79 pound block of titanium?



## Simon520 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 79 pound block of certificated 6Al-4V titanium. It is approximately 11x9x4 inches. Most of the surfaces are rough cast.







I am aware of the scrap value, but it seems a shame to scrap this. I'm wondering if this great community can come up with some ideas about what to do with this. I no longer have my father's machine shop (he retired) so my plan on a giant skeletonized lantern is toast. 

A group effort by the CPF artists could be very interesting. What about cutting the block into daughter blocks and seeing what folks can come up with? 

It's a very rough idea; something that's been going through my mind for a few months since I got the block. If anyone is interested, I have the 20 pages of metallurgical analysis and heat treat documentation. I appears it was to be used for the Webb space telescope but it was the wrong dimensions and was returned to the metals dealer. Oops. Quoted price was $2850. This is not a solicitation to sell the block- just want to hear your ideas. 


Simon[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Simon520 (Jun 30, 2010)

Reserved


----------



## Simon520 (Jun 30, 2010)

Additional pics









Sorry about the crappy Droid phone pics.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have no idea, it would be a bit of a beast to cut daughter blocks then turn them into flashlights. I'm sure Data over at CoolFall could use it to make Spy lights, at $1-2k a light the losses get recouped with 2-3 sales. Huge profit margin that.

ANyways, you could try to one up Data and make a 100 LED liquid cooled spotlight. Or a smaller number of high wattage LEDs.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 30, 2010)

It looks like that block has some very nice Ti company on top of it. I'm sure it's a happy block now.


----------



## Simon520 (Jun 30, 2010)

65535 said:


> I have no idea, it would be a bit of a beast to cut daughter blocks then turn them into flashlights. I'm sure Data over at CoolFall could use it to make Spy lights, at $1-2k a light the losses get recouped with 2-3 sales. Huge profit margin that.
> 
> ANyways, you could try to one up Data and make a 100 LED liquid cooled spotlight. Or a smaller number of high wattage LEDs.


 
Yep. Machining titanium is a bit of a beast to be sure. I can get this block sectioned. I have some 4x2x3 inch blocks already that's from the same parent block.. Most custom makers I've talked to (both of them :twothumbs) use round Ti bar rather than blocks and trying to chuck up a block of Ti would be tough. I asked my father to look at the block (he's a retired machinist) and his response was, "I've looked at enough metal in my life." 

I've got a standing offer to make a bunch of titanium shotglasses as long as I supply the cut blocks. At this point, it's a nice anvil.


----------



## Simon520 (Jun 30, 2010)

65535 said:


> I have no idea, it would be a bit of a beast to cut daughter blocks then turn them into flashlights. I'm sure Data over at CoolFall could use it to make Spy lights, at $1-2k a light the losses get recouped with 2-3 sales. Huge profit margin that.
> 
> ANyways, you could try to one up Data and make a 100 LED liquid cooled spotlight. Or a smaller number of high wattage LEDs.


 
Scrap value on that block is about 7 to 8 bucks a pound from what I've researched. Seems criminal to scrap it for that. I'd rather have it as a paperweight or a door stop. If an exotic metal company can't resell it after trying for a while, I doubt I'll be able to find a buyer...:mecry:

There's always the nuclear option: take it to Arizona and hit it with some heavy calibers (25mm Puteaux, 20mm Lahti, .50 BMG) and then section it for display. I recall my father doing that to a similar target block that was hit by a projectile from a magnetic rail gun at over 20,000 feet/sec in a vacuum. Cool stuff.


----------



## hawkz (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought 20,000 feet/sec wasn't that fast...but turns out it's 13,636mph!!! Yikes


----------



## Barefootone (Jun 30, 2010)

65535 said:


> I have no idea, it would be a bit of a beast to cut daughter blocks then turn them into flashlights. I'm sure Data over at CoolFall could use it to make Spy lights, at $1-2k a light the losses get recouped with 2-3 sales. Huge profit margin that.
> 
> ANyways, you could try to one up Data and make a 100 LED liquid cooled spotlight. Or a smaller number of high wattage LEDs.


 

This is a good idea. Data might be interested, but what do I know .
Check it out if you haven't.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/271230


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 30, 2010)

> make a bunch of titanium shotglasses


+1

That would be a great use, similar to Atwood's stainless shot glass. I'll make a couple for personal use if you can section to size.


----------



## Barefootone (Jun 30, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> +1
> 
> That would be a great use, similar to Atwood's stainless shot glass. I'll make a couple for personal use if you can section to size.


 
WOW that's the bomb  now your talking!


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2010)

Two words come to mind, or should I say name.

*Tom Anderson*


----------



## 65535 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tom Anderson, and PSD (don't know his name but he's on the USN) both do amazing things with titanium, especially large chunks of it. Last thing I saw made was a 8"Ø valet tray.

The biggest issue in my mind is the fact that unless you have a center less coring bit of the right size and length, turning the parts would be a HUGE burden, taking an interrupted cut on Ti like that would be terrible IMO. On the flip side, it could be milled on a large mill fairly easily once there is a flat bottom and a way to clamp it.

I would definitely think a Ti shot glass would be wicked, or a tumbler, or a highball, you just can't go wrong with Ti drink wear, if the price was right, I'd love one. I doubt though I could afford it.


----------



## Simon520 (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably could get a few nice beer steins out of it. Love Tom Anderson's work. I was hoping to do something light oriented such as a big LED lantern.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Make a 5:1 scale Panerai Luminor and chock it full of CREE LEDs


----------



## PEU (Jul 1, 2010)

you made me search for this beautifull watch... I knew Panerai is swiss brand but I wasn't expecting the price  

http://www.itmustbetime.com/index.php/panerai-luminor-mens-watch-pam00177.html


Pablo


----------



## unterhausen (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought it was going to be an expensive watch. I think they sell those at walmart 

J/K, but someone was talking about some of the more expensive watches and they get up into the hundreds of thousands of $. I don't even wear a watch, I'd hate to think about having that much in one even if money was no object


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 2, 2010)

How about a titanium master's contest ?

You would have to cut the thing in equal smaller pieces. You send each piece to any titanium master that is interrested in the idea (TranquillityBase? Photonfanatic? Mac's custom? Tom anderson?... sorry for the missing names). One month later we all discover what they've come up with 

You could imagine they make whatever they want. No matter how many items they make out of the block, you could ask they return half of it to you, the rest for them ? I dunno


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, you stroke it, and then in your best Gollum voice, say, "Myyyy, prrrrrrrrrecioussssss."


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 2, 2010)

You send it to me


----------



## riflemanuno (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll pay for shipping plus a internet high-five if you send it to me.  I'd just put it on my desk at work. (I work with the guys from the James Webb Space Telescope) 

or you could make an awesome tray for chips 'n dip...


----------

